# ED + PCD is well worth the wait



## astrodocsteve (Dec 30, 2007)

Just another plug for PCD. I took delivery last week and I can't thank the staff of the Performance Center enough from the driving experience down to selling me stuff from the store. As much as ED was fun, PCD was practical. Coming from a non-BMW, I thought the autocross and braking were the most important aspects as curves I would be sliding in my old Honda are easily handled by my new BMW. I've autocrossed my old Honda for fun and there is really no comparison except that both cars have four wheels! Special thanks to Donnie for the information, advice on cars, and routes out of town and around Asheville. Special thanks to Mark in the store for finding a way to sell me some oil for the trip home. As for now, I'm looking to learn how to be a better driver and finding vacation time for another trip the the Performance Center before the bean counters/lawyers at BMW remove all the fun.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Glad you had a great time,everyone there goes out of their way to make it the best experience ever.Ejoy your ride and thank you for your business !


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to bring this topic up from the dead, however I was told by a CA (not the one I'm going through) that it's not possible to do both ED and PCD. Did this guy just not know what he was talking about?

I told my current CA I'd like to do both and he said "No problem." I just wanted to make sure I won't run in to any snags by trying to do both.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I did both, you can do it. This wasn't an option until recently though, so I don't think the other CA was full of it, but perhaps just ill-informed.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok thank you very much for clarifying that for me


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

Desiboy said:


> I did both, you can do it. This wasn't an option until recently though, so I don't think the other CA was full of it, but perhaps just ill-informed.


Recently as in last April (2007). Some Festers did it last year. Just need knowledgeable CAs (mine didn't seem to know what PCD meant)


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

AZ-BMW said:


> Recently as in last April (2007). Some Festers did it last year. Just need knowledgeable CAs (mine didn't seem to know what PCD meant)


Exactly, CAs that bother to keep up with the times and present their consumers with up-to-date information are the ones that seem to do well in their professions. You snooze, you lose


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

astrodocsteve said:


> Just another plug for PCD. I took delivery last week and I can't thank the staff of the Performance Center enough from the driving experience down to selling me stuff from the store. As much as ED was fun, PCD was practical. Coming from a non-BMW, I thought the autocross and braking were the most important aspects as curves I would be sliding in my old Honda are easily handled by my new BMW. I've autocrossed my old Honda for fun and there is really no comparison except that both cars have four wheels! Special thanks to Donnie for the information, advice on cars, and routes out of town and around Asheville. Special thanks to Mark in the store for finding a way to sell me some oil for the trip home. As for now, I'm looking to learn how to be a better driver and finding vacation time for another trip the the Performance Center before the bean counters/lawyers at BMW remove all the fun.


Thanks for all the compliments! Glad you enjoyed the day :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

As per the numerous posts on here, you should make time to stay in Asheville, NC for at least one night following your delivery. The roads that we can send you on as you depart the PC to Asheville will only reinforce why you purchased the BMW brand.

Donnie


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I'm coming down next week for the ride & drive on the X6,M3 and 1 series,but will be there again with my 16 year old son to p/u a car for my wife !


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

willwin2day said:


> As per the numerous posts on here, you should make time to stay in Asheville, NC for at least one night following your delivery. The roads that we can send you on as you depart the PC to Asheville will only reinforce why you purchased the BMW brand.
> 
> Donnie


Donnie showed us, actually I followed him (convoy), from PC to Biltmore Estate using Asheville route. Because of that great experience, my wife and I will do it again but this time we will do an ED first. Our tentative pickup schedule is on the first week of July and hoping to get the car back in SC on the first week of August.


----------



## carl135i (Apr 14, 2008)

Ok I am just in the beginning stages of getting ad ED set up for a 135i. I told my CA that I also wanted to do a performance center deliery. He said no problem, but I am not sure what needs to be done to make this happen. When does this need to be arranged? Now or sometime later. Any advice will be appreciated. I do not think my CA has ever combined an ED with PCD.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Your CA should inform the PCD center that you'll be taking delivery. After that, you'll take your ED, drop it off. The PCD will not give you a date until your car is released from customs in NJ.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

carl135i said:


> Ok I am just in the beginning stages of getting ad ED set up for a 135i. I told my CA that I also wanted to do a performance center deliery. He said no problem, but I am not sure what needs to be done to make this happen. When does this need to be arranged? Now or sometime later. Any advice will be appreciated. I do not think my CA has ever combined an ED with PCD.


I'm in the same situation you're in. I'm doing ED and PCD. I asked my CA about the PCD, and he said he talked to them last week. He says that they need to wait until you drop off the car in Europe to give you a date you can pick it up from PCD. Hope that helps.


----------

